# Villamartin



## russviv1 (Aug 5, 2014)

New to this site.
We are coming out Oct 14 on a 3 week fact finding visit - considering buying in Spain. Is Villamartin a place I should consider, as a holiday home/bolt-hole where we can bring our family/grandchildren. I am thinking in terms of: security, friendly, social, activities, location, value for money. A few years ago I heard some bad 3rd hand wisps. Any recommendations/suggestions would be most welcome....tnx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

More Welsh coming in? Not Carediff I hope? 

Anyway, I've never heard anything particularly unfavourable about Villamartin......and personally I wouldn't be led by what others say anyway. I'd say spend some time there and see for yourself.

If you want a good contact for advice who's been in that area for many years then have a word with Michel Bittar at LaCasaBlanca Estates.

He knows that area inside out.....decent guy too!


----------



## russviv1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

russviv1 said:


> New to this site.
> We are coming out Oct 14 on a 3 week fact finding visit - considering buying in Spain. Is Villamartin a place I should consider, as a holiday home/bolt-hole where we can bring our family/grandchildren. I am thinking in terms of: security, friendly, social, activities, location, value for money. A few years ago I heard some bad 3rd hand wisps. Any recommendations/suggestions would be most welcome....tnx


As Xtreme says - take a look and make your own judgement....

BUT

We spent our first 6 months of Spanish life near Villamartin plaza and we didn't like it! The big 2 issues for us were location, and the fact that it was dead outside of the summer months (though if your whole family plays golf then you might disagree!)

re location - if you intend to use public transport you will end up tearing your hair out! If you're happy walking then you will find it a bit of a trek to the beaches and, probably, shops. Estate agents may well tell you that Villamartin Plaza is full of shops (at least that's what they said on 'A place in the sun' recently), but that's just rubbish. There IS a very good small supermarket, but not much after that other than hairdressers and banks.

re dead - in June to September of course there's plenty of people around, but otherwise it can be pretty empty unless you spend your time on the golf course. 

However, you're looking for a holiday home rather than somewhere to live - so the above issues may not be relevant to you

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## russviv1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for taking the trouble to offer your experience, we need all the expertise possible, you have some excellent points
Russ


----------

